# Audi R8 LMS Wins Class, Third Overall at 24 Hours of Nürburgring-Nordschleife



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi R8 LMS remains as best in class in the 24-hour race on the Nürburgring-Nordschleife: Also during its second outing in the “green hell”, the world's longest and toughest race track, the mid-engine sportscar crossed the finish line as winner of the GT3 class (SP9).

With third place overall in Phoenix Racing's Audi LMS R8 Marc Bronzel (Siek), Luca Ludwig (Roisdorf), Dennis Rostek (Porta Westfalica) and Markus Winkelhock (Berglen) presented the team with an unexpected surprise since this quartet did not even number among the favorites before the race started. The conservative and mechanically easy going driving style of the Phoenix squad, however, paid dividends: The Audi R8 LMS with start number 97 ran – apart from a small electronical problem during the opening stages – with the smallest technical problem.

* Full Story *


----------

